# Bicycle, the best transportation after SHTF?



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

In a major SHTF senario car/trucks is just to forgetabout for most peple. There will be no gas and the roads vill be blocked and the bridges gone and such. 

So what instead? Walking is always an option but it takes time and you really cant carry that much over long distances. 

Motorcycles, if you have the gas well, you also will have attetion from the sound, and if you have high speed you probably have an accident. Not to recomend. 

Horses? Ha, no, not espcially great. They are better then walking in many areas but they demand a lot of food/water, and they are not reliable, and they are not easy to hide if you want to leave them for a week. (I have had horses) 

But a ordernay bike can get you long disatances with ok ammount of stuff. Everyone really should have a bicycle after a SHTF senario. without fuel, they are the best.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

don't forget to have extra tires, chains, bike parts and multiple bikes. I have a hybrid road bike, but I want to get a nice mountain bike that can go off road if necessary. Also a great asset to go along with the bike is a attachable wagon to pull supplies, food and water and shelter...maybe you could have a human powered wagon with two bikers up front like two horses..weld side bars onto each bike...like a perpendicular hitch. this would allow to separate if one bike had issues or if you need to maneuver in narrow areas....lightweight titanium bike is a good idea


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I saw a vehicle, I think it was called a snake, years ago. It obviously did not "catch on" but it was like a skinny snowmobile (used a rubber track) and it was the power front end for a long articulated trailer. The thing could travel on a three foot wide path and make turns without leaving the path. It seemed expensive to me but then it was probably worth the cost if you needed one. It kind of resembled the crawler trains used in mines where the overhead clearance is kept to a minimum but instead of wheels it used a track. All terrain and floated so you could cross small lakes with it. I suppose it has been lost to the ages but it might be a good deal to go "across country" in a bug out scenario when you have a lot of gear that needs to be moved..... I know the BOL is supposed to be ready to go but some people are poor planners.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think a larger tricycle will be better , maybe with a cart... you could then ride and shoot or haul things


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I disagree with you on the horses. What ever you chose to power your machien. It will need fuel. If it is your but peddling a bike you gonna need more food and water than if you were just sitting there. I will not be traveling places on a bike that I would not have access to water and grass for the horse. No flat tires or broken chains on a horse. I would actually have a muel but that is a different discussion. If they had modern bikes in the old west I would bet they would have still ridden horses.

PS: I have horses and they do require some maintenance but so does a bike you ride every day.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Given my druthers, I druther have a tank.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

4 working bikes. 3 mountain , one road.


Many tires, spares, parts, tools, and wheels.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have often thought of a moped or similar motorized bike. Told old to be peddling, they make some noise, with off road tires easy enough to get around. Not much for load capacity though. Great mpg!!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

96A Bicycle Trailer | Bikes At Work

here is a great idea. I'd rather build it than buy it.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> In a major SHTF senario car/trucks is just to forgetabout for most peple. There will be no gas and the roads vill be blocked and the bridges gone and such.
> 
> So what instead? Walking is always an option but it takes time and you really cant carry that much over long distances.
> 
> ...


lets face it, a bicycle already is a pretty good idea when matched to the correct circumstances. In 2009, I commuted 26km each way to work by bicycle. I did this for about 6 months until a blizzard put all the bicycle trails 4ft under snow. Until then, I had studded tires that kept me going right into December.

I should start doing it again. I have no excuse except my health which could actually be viewed as a reason.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

A compact, collapsible bike would be great in town as a Get-Home transport. But....... going over the mountains, my mules win hands down.  Less water and feed than horses, more heat tolerant, hard hooves, sure footed and sensible in rough terraine, can carry more weight, and can eat scrub like goats.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I have often thought of a moped or similar motorized bike. Told old to be peddling, they make some noise, with off road tires easy enough to get around. Not much for load capacity though. Great mpg!!


You might want to check your local laws. When new laws were put into effect to classify electric bicycles as 'bicycles' and not motorvehicles, it also opened up the possibility of buying a gasoline motor for your bicycle.

In my town, if I keep the motor displacement below 50cc and the drive train not capable of 30kms per hour, the bicycle is completely legal. It is considered a bicycle, it does not require insurance, registration, or valid drivers license. If I had one, I could go anywhere in town. I've noticed a few people having alot of fun with them.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

edit: that is 30kms without human assist. the bike is capable of speeds faster than 30kms.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> *A compact, collapsible bike would be great in town as a Get-Home transport*. But....... going over the mountains, my mules win hands down.  Less water and feed than horses, more heat tolerant, hard hooves, sure footed and sensible in rough terraine, can carry more weight, and can eat scrub like goats.


excellent idea, I think I will look for a $10 yard sale bike that I can leave in my truck while I'm at work.

edit: Hmmm.....I wonder if I can get it mounted so the photo radar man can't see my license plates. LOL


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Anybody supporting the bicycle idea ever try riding one with an extra 150 pounds up a 30 degree slope for a mile???

Through the forest????

You have to work at it to be able to do that on a horse or mule, . . . but I doubt there are more than a dozen folks on this forum that can do that at all on a bicycle, . . . on a paved road.

Plus there are two other great votes for the horse / mule: 1) there will be no one around to repair the roads most likely, . . . to say nothing of having to go where there are no roads, . . . and 2) if push comes shove, . . . you can always eat the horse or mule, . . . don't think that will work with the bicycle.

Just my musings, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I get it, you guys love your horses and mules. 

I like the bicycle. So don't have a cow.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Anybody supporting the bicycle idea ever try riding one with an extra 150 pounds up a 30 degree slope for a mile???
> 
> Through the forest????
> 
> ...


Let's meet at the top of that paved road, and I'll race you to the bottom. I'll even give you a head start


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I get it, you guys love your horses and mules.
> 
> I like the bicycle. So don't have a cow.


Not a bad idea!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Can mules see where they are putting their feet or is that only true of burros?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

In a SHTF scenario I plan on riding the giant mutant chickens.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

there's a guy down the road that raises Llamas - maybe they will grow big enough to ride... or I could just wait for the first dinosaur and ride it.

NOBODY rides giant mutant chicken - silly man.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Can mules see where they are putting their feet or is that only true of burros?


Mules know exactly where their feet are. In rough country they place their hind feet in _exactly _the same place as the front feet. Then they only have to pick two spots to step - for the front feet and the hind feet follow. It's really impressive to ride them up and down steep slopes. Going up, they engage their shoulders and just put it into 4 wheel drive. (Horse drive from the big motor behind.) Mules have really strong shoulders (which is why they are such good draft animals) and they really dig in going up. Coming down, they hunker back on their haunches and come down in perfect balance. I've come down stuff so steep that I had to hold the reins in my teeth, cuz both hands were holding the back of the saddle to keep me aboard. Mules do not lose their minds in rough stuff, like many horses do. Horses basically have 1 defense mechanism - RUN! They can get real nervous if you take away their ability to flee. Mules think about their options - run, stand and fight, or just figure it out. They get that analytical ability from their donkey daddies who originated in steep rocky areas of the middle east. I love horses - don't get me wrong, but when the going gets tough, mules get tougher. There's a good reason why mules are used in the Grand Canyon - they keep the dudes safe as long as the dudes stick to the mules.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Horses can be scared poopless of bicycles. not a laughing matter but since we are talking horses vs bicycles I thought this danger aught to be noted.

BTW, my bike can be left in a shed and ignored for weeks. And it doesn't mind if I show up smelling like another bike.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been thinking of bikes and they may very well be the quickest way out of the city. ( I am going to pick up a couple of bikes never the less, just for exercise. )I don't see it as a long term thing and it has limits on what you can take with you initially. My health may be another issue. I am not sure how long my knees would hold up peddling even tho I have begun running again. I am pretty sure my wife won't be able to go very long and I won't leave her, so I will have the option, but it's not likely I will use them to bug out. Horses and mules would be great! Alas, I have no such option so I won't include them in my plans to get out. 

When I first started prepping I was under the illusion I would simply walk out when it got bad but thanks to this room and more research I have revised my thought process. My plan is to leave only when forced and will make provisions for doing so. However, More then Likely, I will defend and work with what I have here where my supplies and possible allies are. Conditions will dictate of course and I will be ready to adapt if necessary. Whoops....rambled a bit....bottom line...I am going to acquire a couple of bikes as back up at the very least. Now, can I ride a bike and carry a genuine Slippy made spike and my AR at the same time?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

PaulS said:


> there's a guy down the road that raises Llamas - maybe they will grow big enough to ride... or I could just wait for the first dinosaur and ride it.
> 
> NOBODY rides giant mutant chicken - silly man.


You can't ride llamas, but they are great pack animals. Peruvians have used them for a few years as such. I like the dinosaur idea, though.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> My plan is to leave only when forced and will make provisions for doing so. However, More then Likely, I will defend and work with what I have here where my supplies and possible allies are. Conditions will dictate of course and I will be ready to adapt if necessary.


My thoughts also. There is no way I am leaving and taking all my preps and the family too.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Because I live in an area with a lot of big hills, I need to consider how much calories and water i'm going to lose when riding a bike.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So how many of you have the parts and tools to fix a bike?

Tubes, patches, rims, spokes, cables, etc.........

I do and have several working bikes.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have none as yet. On the list!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have everything needed to maitain and repair a bike and its components... but I don't have a bike (anymore).


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> When I first started prepping I was under the illusion I would simply walk out when it got bad but thanks to this room and more research I have revised my thought process. My plan is to leave only when forced and will make provisions for doing so. However, More then Likely, I will defend and work with what I have here where my supplies and possible allies are. Conditions will dictate of course and I will be ready to adapt if necessary. Whoops....rambled a bit....bottom line...I am going to acquire a couple of bikes as back up at the very least. Now, can I ride a bike and carry a genuine Slippy made spike and my AR at the same time?


This is a bit of a hijack, however, just for my curiosity, which direction do you feel would be the best out of H-town?


----------



## Josephine (Aug 7, 2015)

I understand you, bicycling is a good and healthy way.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> You might want to check your local laws. When new laws were put into effect to classify electric bicycles as 'bicycles' and not motorvehicles, it also opened up the possibility of buying a gasoline motor for your bicycle.
> 
> In my town, if I keep the motor displacement below 50cc and the drive train not capable of 30kms per hour, the bicycle is completely legal. It is considered a bicycle, it does not require insurance, registration, or valid drivers license. If I had one, I could go anywhere in town. I've noticed a few people having alot of fun with them.


SHTF, I doubt folks will be out with radar guns, you have good point though. folks trying to stop me for speeding on my moped better think again! jmo.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> SHTF, I doubt folks will be out with radar guns, you have good point though. folks trying to stop me for speeding on my moped better think again! jmo.


A motorized bicycle is too much fun to put into storage for SHTF. Jmo


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

As long as we're having fun here, its like the fat girl, fun to ride but don't wont to be seen on one!!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So who has the right tools to work on bikes?

Bottom brackets?

Headsets?

Cutting cables and casings?

Tubes/tires and tools to change them? An air pump?

I carry most on my bike except the cable and bearing tools. Do you?

The rest are in my bike tool kit.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> As long as we're having fun here, its like the fat girl, fun to ride but don't wont to be seen on one!!


That would be a moped


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have all the tools and I know how to use them - but I no longer own a bike.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If all you need is a standard tune up, i think they can be had for $25. ultimately, it is best to learn how to do the work yourself.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I have all the tools and I know how to use them - but I no longer own a bike.


Paul, you should have at least one MTB. Some tires and tubes. Tools are priceless.

Your skill and tools would get you a ride, in exchange, but then it might be too late too get to the hideout(s).

I carry a multi-tool that does almost all I might need on the road or woods. A pump, tire, tube and patch kit. If that don't fix it there has been a crash, and I'm in hard trouble.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

The last time I rode my bike, I took a bad fall. 

I was approaching a railway crossing and I slowed down, then instead of dismounted I decided the pop the bike through the crossing. Unfortunately, I didn't have enough forward momentum. The bike stopped dead in its tracks ( a little pun intended) and I ended up falling like a sack of potato. The handle bars went full force into my ribs. Broke a few of them.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I even have tools to straighten a bent frame - as long as it isn't kinked. If it was kinked I would have to cut it and replace the section.

I turned a kids bike into a mountain bike for my son. It was a little heavier but it was nearly indestructible.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I even have tools to straighten a bent frame - as long as it isn't kinked. If it was kinked I would have to cut it and replace the section.
> 
> I turned a kids bike into a mountain bike for my son. It was a little heavier but it was nearly indestructible.


Me too, brass, gas and welding tools.

I wish I had 220V and a MIG. Know how those work and can operate.

Just had a local with portable come by to fix a brush hog. Cost nearly as much as a welder, but much less than the electrical work. That is a 25 year old hog, and 1/4 less than the welding job. Yes need to update power.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Trapper,
I have the MIG welder. I can't weld aluminum with it but I can weld stainless.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

fortunately, steel has never been out of fashion with bicycles. 

On bicycle forums, I've posted questions like "Should I buy a new $200 aluminum frame, or stay with the chromoly frame from the 80s(it was $2000 bike in it's day)?" Most people told me to stay with the chromoly frame.

They said an aluminum frame with a poor design is still a poor design.

The steel fraime with a good design is a good design.

and, if you shop around, the good bike builders are still using both materials.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Aluminum frames will break even without excessive loads or stress. It is a shot term use item. Chrome-moly will never fatigue crack if it was properly tempered.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm all for bikes. I just got a mountain bike for myself and will be getting one for the Mrs. In the ner future, kids already have their own. I have the tools to fix them and am mechanically inclined, I just need some spare parts.

Another plus for bikes is that they are a good form of exercise with a lower impact than running, unless you have a bad knee. It's also a good way to get the kids out of the house and away from video games and Tv. They get to burn some calories while having fun and being supervised by adults, it's a win, win for everyone.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think a larger tricycle will be better , maybe with a cart... you could then ride and shoot or haul things
> 
> View attachment 12396


That is the system that I have put together. A large adult tricycle and a trailer. Also I disagree about horses. If I had the property, I definitely would have a couple of horses. As far as food goes, ever heard of grass? It is a pretty easy food supply for them to acquire in most parts of the country. Mowed grass that is dried and stored is called HAY. Grew up with horses and would love to have them again.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

phrogman said:


> I'm all for bikes. I just got a mountain bike for myself and will be getting one for the Mrs. In the ner future, kids already have their own. I have the tools to fix them and am mechanically inclined, I just need some spare parts.
> 
> Another plus for bikes is that they are a good form of exercise with a lower impact than running, unless you have a bad knee. It's also a good way to get the kids out of the house and away from video games and Tv. They get to burn some calories while having fun and being supervised by adults, it's a win, win for everyone.


If you know anyone with bad knees, get them to shift into a much lower gear. I believe that a low gear can achieve less stress on a knee than walking. I think that is why it is used as therapy after knee surgery.


----------



## SerenityNZ (Aug 17, 2015)

I have chosen my primary transport as a vehicle/truck with travelling on foot as a backup.

If highways are blocked I can go offroad, through farm gates and back roads, cut fences etc.

Mountain bikes would be ineffective in my rural location in transitioning steep rough ground with large bulky/heavy INCH packs.

Animals would compromise position so I decided travelling on foot, across country under the radar suits my situation best.

In high risk areas, remaining stationary during the day and travelling at night with red headlamps (or night vision) is a realistic option.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

After doing a lot of off road riding IMHO the best vehicle would be something like a honda xr80 or a small motorized bike that can go about a 100 miles on a gallon of gas and is light enough that it can be lifted over obstacles like downed trees. 5 gears that can get you up almost any hill and do 35 mph all day long on an open road. Yes you may look a little awkward on a small bike but it has the power to get even a fat person up very steep hills. A hundred miles on a gallon of gas. You would need to carry a lot more weight in food to rid a bicycle 100 miles.


----------

